# Eco Complete



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone know the best place to pick up Eco Complete around Vancouver?
King Ed's doesn't give prices out over the phone and I don't want to drive all the way out there for no reason


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was like 21.99


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Best place is king ed


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks all.

It's just quite out the way without knowing the price. There isn't anything else there tha tI would purchase anyway.

Does anyone know roughly the cost of a complete 5lb c02 tank setup is costing now a days?

Basically, I am figuring out the costs beforehand before I come to a decision on whether to run a setup now.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

J&L has several setups for co2 on their website. That should give you a reasonable idea of what it costs. Probably just shy of $300 for new. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

i saw a few co2 sets for sale here that are pretty good deals. i would go that option if you are a on budget


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I buy it from Aquariums West, downtown, sometimes. Not sure of the price, though. They have a website where you can reach them by email. Or you can give them a call.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Morainy said:


> I buy it from Aquariums West, downtown, sometimes. Not sure of the price, though. They have a website where you can reach them by email. Or you can give them a call.


I'm just going to say Aquarium West really hikes up their prices. I got first two bags of eco complete for 52$ each including tax meanwhile it's 30$ at King Ed's not including tax. Also check in with Canadian Aquatics OP they are selling set ups for 5lb Co2 tanks for 265$ I believe said mykiss.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

The way to manage the lack of communication from King Ed is to tell them that you're driving from (wherever you live) and explain that you're not going to travel all that way if they are charging too much. They tell me the price whenever I do that. It also helps to mention that if they don't tell you the price they are definitely not going to make a sale; if they do, you might buy something.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been to most pet shops in the lower mainland and king eds is the lowest for Eco complete.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Noah's Pet Art on Broadway in Kits also sells eco complete.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

was at king eds yesterday, can confirm a bag of eco complete is $29.99.


----------

